# Pokemon Jupiter



## Daigonite (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh my, it HAS been a while. I've been a bit more obsessive over another turn based RPG for the Gameboy Advance, but I thought I might have a bit of advertising for it.

It's a hack of Ruby based off of the RPG Series Golden Sun, which was for the Gameboy Advance, and had games released in 2001 and 2003 (in America).

Some recent pictures:




















[/IMG]






WTF was going on there? Interesting times in testing, mind you!

The ROM is a homebrew ROM, so it IS NOT ILLEAGAL. Please don't freakin' molest me over it. It's in release 5, but Release 6 will be up in maybe 2-3 weeks. I've been able to animate the sprites similar to in Platinum (the backsprites and the front sprites), a ton of new songs and the sole fact that you are playing as the most epic character OF ALL TIME makes this worth at least a little peek.

Anyways, Advertising time...

The link to the download is at:
Pokemon Jupiter Release 5

Er, um, have fun. And it's still a work in progress, so please don't annoy the crap out of me with anything that isn't finished yet.

And...






*Be a Pokemon master. Oh yes. OOOOH YES.*


----------



## Dragon (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: What's this? Pokemon Jupiter Version?*

Uh, the plural of Pokemon is Pokemon. Like deer and fish~

Did you sprite those yourself? Uh, pretty good.

I can't really think of much to say, I'm not really.. experienced in hacking. Eh, good luck~


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: What's this? Pokemon Jupiter Version?*

Har, I knew that =/

It's a bit of a joke, really. But thanks.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: What's this? Pokemon Jupiter Version?*

ALso another recommendation: save the pics as .PNG. It makes it less pixelly than .JPG, but once you save it at .JPG it's like that forever and ever.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: What's this? Pokemon Jupiter Version?*

I... am not sure about this. If I'm honest, I'd have to say that the sprites look a little shoddy and... square, and the maps look slightly dodgy. The word 'Pokémon' also has a capital letter.

But then again, I'm not entirely sure what it's all about. All you have are a few screenshots, no storyline or anything. I wouldn't download it at the moment, to say the least.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: What's this? Pokemon Jupiter Version?*

Err.. wow. Nice job there. VERY good sprites.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: What's this? Pokemon Jupiter Version?*

This looks seriously cool. :x However, I'm a bit confused.

You say it's a "Homebrew rom"? Meaning you coded it entirely from scratch? That's some feat. o_o Or is it just a heavily edited Golden Sun that uses Ruby's engine, or Ruby that uses Golden Sun's engine, or what? Whatever it is, looks like it took a heckuva lot of ASM hacking, so kudos.

I'd like to hear more about it before I download, though. What's the game's story? Did you make it all by yourself? How long has it been in development? Are there any gameplay videos on YouTube or anything? Why have I never heard of this before? Questions and questions galore...


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay, let me clear some things up now that I've confused everyone =/

A homebrew rom does not mean that it was coded from scratch. It means that enough hacking has been done to it that it can be recognized as its own "game" (in a sense, similar to Quartz) rather than me changing two sprites to look like, say, the djinn. Well, that's what I meant anyways.

The storyline is NOT a copy of Golden Sun. Hell no, there'd be probably NO way to replicate that. It's kind of an unusual story, based on these people called "Mynoans" (which I just really didn't want to use Weyardians because that flows oddly), dying off and he and one other Mynoan named Charon flee to the world of Pokémon. It's a very funny and lighthearted game, with many silly or funny parodies and characters. You battle the 7 remaining playable protagonists and Steven for the Gym Leaders. I'm thinking about making alternative versions in which you play as the other original GS characters. YOU MUST SELECT BOY IN THE INTRO. I removed the female character to save space for scripting, so I don't have to repoint everything that I change.

Many of the Pokémon are original, however, some sprites have been imported from GS (although a hell of a lot less detailed because their sprites use 256 colors and Pokémon's uses 16). Many things I am trying to put in there include parodies of Mind Read (YEEEEEEES!!!), Reveal, several attacks, Mogoll Forest, Lakaman Desert, A sortaish Mt. Aleph Thingy and other stuffies. At the time of that release, about 50 or so songs were imported (there are about 6 originals, including a remix of the Ivan theme for the bike song =D). Improvements include original cries, music (some music IS original =/), animation (which isn't in this release but I'm working on it), a goregeous title screen (also set out for release 6) and about 50 or so new maps. Many maps still need to be edited, but I'm making (slow) progress.

This is a development that I do all by myself, after school when I have the time. It's been in development since July of 2008; that release was released in mid December. Release 6 will come within 3-4 weeks.

If you search "Pokemon Jupiter Version" on youtube, you can see some of my videos, but a lot of them are old. You can also listen to a lot of the soundtrack as well, but remember that I costantly revamp old songs.

The only place that have really had some major updates about it is GSR Forums, which are down right now (which is why I'm comming here).

Okay, I have some pictures. Some are in different fonts because they are REAAAALLY OLD. I can't go through the entire rom in 20 seconds and rip a ton of pics. Oh well...
















This is the title screen of release 5.





Release's 6's title screen.















Benubaby's sprite has been revamped. That old sprite... gives me nightmares...





Heheheh, Daigo's icon.





The difference between Eevee and Eevee V.2. The latter evolves into Glaceon, Leafeon, Zepheon (flying), Droneon (Steel) or Tremeon (Ground).





THE CRYSTAL ARROW. Play GS and see why I put this in there. Although it is a very simple rendering...





A place that uses a GS tileset.





A veeeeery old pic, but shows the first summon I inserted. It's possible to catch Cybele, Tiamat, Procne, Neptune, Moloch and Eclipse.










Upon further inspection, I think I did a pretty odd rendering of Ivan's face in the Lotto...

There are a ton more pictures on my Photobucket account, but they're so old they don't even count anymore...

@Cryptica - The files were originally BMPs, but Photobucket converts them to JPGs.

Hopes this clears things up a bit.

Edit: Whoops. Didn't even realize I put this in the wrong section =O


----------

